# Steve's Equipment



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Great RoomTV: Hitachi Ultravision 65SWX20B
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V2400
Amp: Outlaw Audio 755 5x200W
Fronts: Paradigm Studio 60V3
Center: Paradigm Studio CC470
Surrounds: Paradigm Studio 20V3 on J29 Stands
Sub: JL F113
DVD: Panasonic F85, 5-Disc, DVD-A
Cable Box: Scientific Atlanta Explorer 3250HD​
Rec Room
Receiver: Sony GX700ES
Fronts: Klipsch CF-1
Center: Klipsch KV2
Surround: Boston HD5
Sub: M&K V125
CD: Sony CDP-C400, 5-Disc​
Auto
Head Unit: Alpine CDA-9813
Amp: Alpine MRV-F450, 4x50W + 1x200W
Fronts: Alpine SPR-134A, 5.25" Coax
Rears: Alpine SPR-574A, 5x7" Coax
Sub: Alpine SBR-102CR​


----------

